# Do I apply for AUS citizenship/dual citizenship or permanent residence?



## noosa2 (Aug 2, 2010)

G'day, 
Married to a wonderful Aussie from Bundaberg. Have been married for 20 years:hug:, married in Cleveland, QLD in 1991 when I had permanent residency in Australia. I am a yank:tongue1:. We lived in Australia for 3 years and then moved to the US and have lived in Arizona. 

Plan on moving back to the Redlands in Brissy next year, June vs. Dec. for school(have 4 kiddos:der. 

Am preparing to apply for permant residency with my husband sponsoring me, did not renew my permanent residency in 2000 because were not moving back, yet.

Have a mate here, she is an Aussie from Melbourne, who married an American IN Australia and he was eligible and has dual citizenship.

Am I eligible for dual citizenship since we married in Australia? 

Have had 9 visas total, was a permanent resident for 8 years, 6 of those living in the US.

Would love to apply directly to be a citizen, would be great if it were that simple:clap2:. . .I doubt it though?

Anyone in a similar situation or do you know who to contact or ask? Thank you for reading

Holly


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi:

Your Citizenship is based on the rules in place now. So first stop is Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen

Basically you need to spend 4 years in AU with most of the last year here and absences in that 4 yr period not totalling > 12 months. There are a few other less common conditions. Confirm with DIAC if you can use your previous periods of residency for this 4 yr time (I think you can). 

There is a fairly simple Citizenship test, then you can apply. Then after a few months (depending on your council) you get invited to a Citizenship ceremony and you are granted your Citizenship on that date.

No problem with holding Dual US/Australian Citizenships. Just be sure to carry both Passports with you when travelling between the two countries.


----------



## noosa2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Do I apply for AUS citizenship/dual citizenship or permanent residence?*



amaslam said:


> Hi:
> 
> Your Citizenship is based on the rules in place now. So first stop is Australian Citizenship – Becoming an Australian Citizen
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for responding:clap2: I will look at the website you suggested. I was guessing it would be the situation you described. Am hopeful may use my previous residency. 

The most important thing is getting my family back where we 'belong', being closer to Tim's family and down-grading from the rat-race! Just wanted to simplify if possible! 

Thanks again!
Holly:tongue1:


----------



## brayrobert201 (May 4, 2011)

If you're going through the whole spouse visa thing again, I know this sounds silly, but put together anything that proves you're a couple.

You'd think that four kids would be enough proof, but it very much depends on what the person doing it is like.

My wife's application for a spouse visa took half an hour when we were only engaged (we bombarded them with dated photos, wedding invitations, etc)

A friend went for it with his pregnant wife a months later and got screwed around for months.

While I realise this shouldn't be a problem, for making it go smoothly, just put together an excessive amount of evidence.


----------



## noosa2 (Aug 2, 2010)

*Do I apply for AUS citizenship/dual citizenship or permanent residence?*



brayrobert201 said:


> If you're going through the whole spouse visa thing again, I know this sounds silly, but put together anything that proves you're a couple.
> 
> You'd think that four kids would be enough proof, but it very much depends on what the person doing it is like.
> 
> ...


Thanks That is what I am doing. . .it seems so tetious!

My Dad died suddenly in the USA when we were living in Brissy and my hubby had already applied for a greencard. I was the next of kin and it was a nightmare trying to get my hubby back for the funeral--the agent who say us asked, 'where are you going? Where are you going to stay? have any interviews set up? Have a nice life' STAMP and he was done!?!?! We were ready with the color of our toothbrushes and all

Am getting stat. decs. from relatives and friends who have known us over 10 years, one from the pediatrician. Have titles for cars/homes in our names, bills, bank accounts, taxes, credit reports, letters from banks and insurance companies, letters stamped/dated over the years, pictures of us over the past 20 years. . .do you think that is enough?

Where did you guys move to? Brisbane? Are you happy with the move? Did you have family there?

Thank you for writing with your suggestion--I think you are right! Having tons of documentation in case we need it, hopefully we don't. 

Cheer,:ranger:
Holly


----------



## brayrobert201 (May 4, 2011)

noosa2 said:


> Thanks That is what I am doing. . .it seems so tetious!
> 
> My Dad died suddenly in the USA when we were living in Brissy and my hubby had already applied for a greencard. I was the next of kin and it was a nightmare trying to get my hubby back for the funeral--the agent who say us asked, 'where are you going? Where are you going to stay? have any interviews set up? Have a nice life' STAMP and he was done!?!?! We were ready with the color of our toothbrushes and all


Nosy ******s, aren't they ;-)



> Am getting stat. decs. from relatives and friends who have known us over 10 years, one from the pediatrician. Have titles for cars/homes in our names, bills, bank accounts, taxes, credit reports, letters from banks and insurance companies, letters stamped/dated over the years, pictures of us over the past 20 years. . .do you think that is enough?


You'd hope so. I've got to be honest though, with my friend, I'd have thought "She's carrying my child" would be pretty gold material.



> Where did you guys move to? Brisbane? Are you happy with the move? Did you have family there?


I grew up in Brisbane, we're still living here but am attempting to move to Germany for a change of scenery. Very good city for kids, but it can get a touch boring.

We don't have kids yet. However, the friends we have who have them don't complain about this place.

Just.... Stay very, very far away from Ipswich. Further the better. It's a hole, the schools are nasty and the children are feral. (The opinions of my teacher wife and mother)



> Thank you for writing with your suggestion--I think you are right! Having tons of documentation in case we need it, hopefully we don't.
> 
> Cheer,:ranger:
> Holly


Good luck, shouldn't be a problem. The main concern is the insanity of some bureaucrats.


----------



## Kristen88 (May 4, 2012)

Don't say stay far far away from Ipswich. I moved here last year and it is a great town. It has come along way from what it used to be, a few years ago I would have agreed. Some suburbs are questionable though especially on the Brisbane/Ipswich border. I live in Brassall and have no complaints!! Used to live in Mt Gravatt (south Brisbane) and the whole street was full of non law abiding citizens lol. I guess EVERY council area has its bad spots but you can't judge the whole town! As for Ipswichs schools it has a few actual good ones eg, west Mac, west side christian college, Ipswich Grammar. I wouldn't send my kids to a public school ever as I think half of them are full of ferels no matter where they are.


----------

